# Trail riding around Lake Como,Italy?



## caryacord (Oct 11, 2005)

We are doing a guided MTB trip to Chamonix with 10Fifty mountain biking in early Sept. (great outfit, did a trip with them 2 years ago and had a great time, highly recommended). We want to travel to Lake Como for our second week. Does anybody have any recommendations on where to stay in the area? We are traveling by train from Geneva to get there, and don't want to be to far from Milan for a day trip by train if possible. Would also like to be in an area accessible to some good rides. We are all advanced riders, and love long,rough,technical single track. If any other locations in the general area are better for riding, I'd be interested. We had heard that Como was a real pretty Lake, but have never been there, so any recommendations for towns, hotels, and trails are very appreciated.

Aloha,
Cary from California


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

Not sure about Como. Garda, a couple of mountains to the East is one of the biggest mountain biking/outdoor sport Mecca's in the world. Check out the Moser guide series. If for some reason you end up at Garda, go to the North end. It's the most beautiful and that's where the good riding is.


----------



## fullsuspfuture (May 20, 2004)

*Nearby, Lugano*

Hi,
I haven't ridden exactly near lake como, but not far is Lugano area, I've found some nice singletrack. For example Capanna Pairolo to San Lucio to under Monte Bar.
Photos here:
http://mypage.bluewin.ch/ph_arnaud/bike/swiss/san_lucio_m_bar/san_lucio_m_bar.htm

The Swiss Singletrail Map - Ticino - Soto Ceneri shows this as mostly intermediate singletrack (red dots) there would be a lot more red and black (difficult) dots to try out - Monte Tamaro, Generoso to explore on that map.
http://www.singletrailmap.ch/catalog/singletrailmap/product_info.php?cPath=142&products_id=192

cheers,


----------



## drago (Mar 30, 2004)

try to contact these guys,pro-m.com,i guess they know everything about Como.


----------

